# vBulletin 3.8.0



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I upgraded the forums to vBulletin 3.8.0. Let me know if you see any problems that might be related to the change.

This latest version didn't introduce many changes, though you might like sorting your private messages by sender's name.

Mike


----------



## Nunty

Thanks, Mike. I _really_ like the new sort function.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

I like the upgraded PM system, Mike.  

NT, you can not only sort but search PMs!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello,

Nice changes for PM. 
But still no "Reply all" button!


----------



## Punky Zoé

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> But still no "Reply all" button!


Hi

My vote too for a 'Reply All' button ! 

The 'Not-English' (Spanish, Dutch, Italiano, German, French) styles are still amazing 
(sender seems to be untranslatable).


----------



## coquis14

Mike,
Is it necessary to have two trays in the Mp section (Sent-Received messages)?
It is kind of annoying to deal with , at least to me.Just a suggestion , sorry for disturbing.

Regards,


----------



## mkellogg

These are all vBulletin design decisions, for better or worse.  I can't change too much in the code without making it impossible for me to apply updates like this one.  I, too, can't figure out why they haven't implemented a "Reply All" yet!


----------



## Etcetera

I like the description of the new function, although I haven't tried it yet. But it sounds really great!


----------



## TimLA

I've just noticed that the small list of "Previously Visited Pages" is not on the lower-left corner of each page.
Is that something that can be added? Or did the new version not have it?
(Not a big deal, I'm just curious. It was occasionally helpful)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TimLA said:


> I've just noticed that the small list of "Previously Visited Pages" is not on the lower-left corner of each page.
> Is that something that can be added? Or did the new version not have it?
> (Not a big deal, I'm just curious. It was occasionally helpful)



Do you mean the five links below the "posting rules" link on the bottom left?
I still can see them


----------



## TimLA

There are GREMLINS in my computer!
They were NOT there this AM!!!!


----------



## Cagey

TimLA said:


> There are GREMLINS in my computer!
> They were NOT there this AM!!!!


It appeared to me that the new version removed the history of my past visits and thus the links.  They accumulated again as I visited forums; they were all back when I had visited five.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



mkellogg said:


> These are all vBulletin design decisions, for better or worse.  I can't change too much in the code without making it impossible for me to apply updates like this one.  I, too, can't figure out why they haven't implemented a "Reply All" yet!



Et ce n'est toujours pas dans la 3.8.1 alors qu'il suffirait de 4 lignes de code !
Argh ! Ce pauvre bouton « riplaïol » se fait bien attendre...


----------



## mkellogg

Nice attempt to confuse me Karine, but my "high school" French is good enough to understand you. 

Let me know if the button isn't working right.

Mike


----------



## Punky Zoé

Thanks Mike !!!  Great, really !!!
(I've just replytoalled to Karine )
PZ

P.S. but no more excuse when forgetting somebody...


----------



## Nicomon

This is just terrific !   

Who was it that said "All things come, to him who waits"? 

Well this button was certainly much awaited for.  Thanks! 

And PZ is right... no more excuse.


----------



## Loob

A "reply to all" button!  Brilliant! Fantastic! Thank you Mike!

OK I know that's over-use of the exclamation mark!  But I still think it's terrific!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

...................................................................................................................................
....................___...........___...........___...........___...........___.....
.................../\..\........./\..\........./\..\........./|..|........./\__\....
......___..........\:\..\......./::\..\........\:\..\.......|:|..|......../:/._/_...
...../\__\..........\:\..\...../:/\:\..\........\:\..\......|:|..|......./:/./\..\..
..../:/../......___./::\..\.../:/./::\..\..._____\:\..\...__|:|..|....../:/./::\..\.
.../:/__/....../\../:/\:\__\./:/_/:/\:\__\./::::::::\__\./\.|:|__|____./:/_/:/\:\__\
../::\..\......\:\/:/..\/__/.\:\/:/..\/__/.\:\~~\~~\/__/.\:\/:::::/__/.\:\/:/./:/../
./:/\:\..\......\::/__/.......\::/__/.......\:\..\........\::/~~/~......\::/./:/../.
.\/__\:\..\......\:\..\........\:\..\........\:\..\........\:\~~\........\/_/:/../..
......\:\__\......\:\__\........\:\__\........\:\__\........\:\__\........./:/../...
.......\/__/.......\/__/.........\/__/.........\/__/.........\/__/.........\/__/....
......___.......................___...........___.....
...../\..\...................../|..|........./\__\....
....|::\..\.......___.........|:|..|......../:/._/_...
....|:|:\..\...../\__\........|:|..|......./:/./\__\..
..__|:|\:\..\.../:/__/......__|:|..|....../:/./:/._/_.
./::::|_\:\__\./::\..\...../\.|:|__|____./:/_/:/./\__\
.\:\~~\..\/__/.\/\:\..\__..\:\/:::::/__/.\:\/:/./:/../
..\:\..\........~~\:\/\__\..\::/~~/~......\::/_/:/../.
...\:\..\..........\::/../...\:\~~\........\:\/:/../..
....\:\__\........./:/../.....\:\__\........\::/../...
...\/__/.........\/__/.......\/__/.........\/__/....................................

(And I'm quite proud of my lobbying too !  )


----------

